# 13 Gotie Captains vs Organization XIII



## Akakiri (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, we can definately see that almost all of the naruto characters are no match for characters in the Final Fanstasy or Kingdom hearts universe.

Shinigami are also high above ninja. So how about a 13 vs 13. Whcih do you think will win.

I go for Organization XIII but most of the members will be killed by the shinigami captains.

Rules are, the Captains only have the powers that we have seen before. No making up bankais for them if they haven't used it. Also, the captains are in solid form, where they are visible to all.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 20, 2006)

Captains are way too fast they'd take out a good amount of the Org.

But then there people like Xigbar who's full potential wasn't really shown in the game. He can control space/time and teleport and stuff so he'd be hard to take down but he'll eventually lose. Org XIII is strong but the Gotei Captains are just too fast for them too handle.

Gotei wins in the end. But my answer might change after I remember a bit more about KH2 lol.


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 20, 2006)

Lol well...

Some Org. members can take out Gotie 13 captains, but other way around too. The question is, which faction will have the last one standing. The organization members aren't slowpokes. Some are very fast like Xemnas and Saix. Others are just plain powerful. 
*Xemnas can turn into a GIGANTIC mecho dragon. And if that isn't enough, he can continuously teleport, attacking you then warping again. And if that REALLY isn't enough, he can cause millions of lazers to fly at the enemy from every single direction. And if you dont have at least 2 people that have super fast blocking and a sword that can block lazers, you are guaranteed screwed.
*Xigbar's special fires through a portal which leads into like 10 other portals all around you and the bullets just follow you, and once your hit by even one little bullet, everything hits you. 
*Xaldin (which is like the hardest boss for almnost everyone) has 6 spears and hits you with all of them at once, and if you get anywhere near him, your dead. 
*Vexen has a shield that blocks every attack. Plus, he can make ice come up from the ground to impale the enemy.
*Lexiouse can levitate lots of boulders and throw them at you.
*Dude, we don't even know if Zexion is dead
*Saix can't be touched by ANYONE in berserk mode
*Axle can cause a gigantic inferno and can throw chokrum blades and keep teleporting and throwing them again.
*Demyx, can createwater clones and giant waves.
*Luxord can turn you into a card and dice, who would wan that?
*Marluxia = Byakuya but with a gigantic scyth and could shoot waves of energy
*Larxine could zap you continuousely until ur dead.
*AND ROXAS CAN OWN ALL OF THE ABOVE


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

Demyx would be killed first, let's face it. He'd pull out his schmitar only to have his throat slashed by Byakuya instantly.

To be honest, I only see Xigbar, Xemnas and Roxas being a threat to the captains.

Xigbar can control space. That's a pretty badass power. Xemnas is, well, let's just go with powerful. It's hard to describe him. Roxas can do basically anything Sora can.

I don't know who will win, tbh.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 20, 2006)

They're powerful but they don't have the speed to fight imo.

That and once a lot of the Org.XIII is taken out it'll be Gotei vs 3-5 Org members which would end with the Gotei winning.


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually, Saix, Marluxia, and Xaldin would bve big threats to. Saix is very fast and with Xaldin, if you fought him, you should know speed isn't an issue. And MArluxia is just pretty strong as well.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't know much about Org.XIII, but one glance at Kyoka Suigetsu  and they are screwed.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 20, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> Actually, Saix, Marluxia, and Xaldin would bve big threats to. Saix is very fast and with Xaldin, if you fought him, you should know speed isn't an issue. And MArluxia is just pretty strong as well.


They were fast.

But not even close to the speed Gotei 13 is capable of.

And crap I forgot Aizen is in this. He could take out the Org.XIII alone.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 20, 2006)

How could you all forget Aizen


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 20, 2006)

The Captains would annihalate them, imo.

Sora and Riku were able to defeat the organization and they don't even move a fraction of the speed captains can attain with Shunpo.

Some simple Shunpo from Byakuya is fast enough to stab someone in the chest before they can even feel it and stab them again before they even hit the ground.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 21, 2006)

> FUCK AIZEN HES A GAY DOCTOR LOOKALIKE NERD



You aren't up to date with Bleach are you?


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 21, 2006)

FUCK AIZEN HES A GAY DOCTOR LOOKALIKE NERD


----------



## Piekage (Sep 21, 2006)

That gay doctor lookalike nerd would slaugther all of Org. 13 if they look at him. 

Aizen ftw.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 21, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> FUCK AIZEN HES A GAY DOCTOR LOOKALIKE NERD




That gay doctor would make Org XIII turn into Gaytime 69.


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 21, 2006)

U know what, I think Xemnas could beat Aizen with his finisher move. I mean he can't possibaly block every single lazer there


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 21, 2006)

^He can't fire any lasers if he thinks he a slug can he?  XD


----------



## Shizor (Sep 21, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> U know what, I think Xemnas could beat Aizen with his finisher move. I mean he can't possibaly block every single lazer there



If Sora and Rikku could, any Captain even remotely good with shyunpo could.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 21, 2006)

Xigbar with his portals and gunplay

and Demyx's very gay





> Dance, water dance!!!


----------



## Nexas (Sep 21, 2006)

Zexion takes this with his mystery weapon.

Edit: And Illuminati Gate, don't diss Demyx. He was one of the coolest Org. XIII members.


----------



## Shizor (Sep 21, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Zexion takes this with his mystery weapon.



Oh? If you can say something like that I might as well say Unohana's bankai turns all Kingdom Heart's characters into macaroni versions of themself.

It's all speculation, y'see?



> Edit: And Illuminati Gate, don't diss Demyx. He was one of the coolest Org. XIII members.



No. He wasn't.

He was pretty gay.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 21, 2006)

> Oh? If you can say something like that I might as well say Unohana's bankai turns all Kingdom Heart's characters into macaroni versions of themself.
> 
> It's all speculation, y'see?


You really don't know how to take a joke do you?



> No. He wasn't.
> 
> He was pretty gay.


I will end you.


----------



## Shizor (Sep 21, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> You really don't know how to take a joke do you?
> 
> 
> I will end you.



lol, "dance my faggy water clones, dance! We will overwhelm Sora with 100 replicas of my bad hair, only in water form!"

Rofl.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 21, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> lol, "dance my faggy water clones, dance! We will overwhelm Sora with 100 replicas of my bad hair, only in water form!"
> 
> Rofl.


I don't see how having a catch phrase makes one gay? Demyx was cool because despite being "not very good at fighting" he was by far the most difficult Org. member to beat.


----------



## Shizor (Sep 21, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> I don't see how having a catch phrase makes one gay? Demyx was cool because despite being "not very good at fighting" he was by far the most difficult Org. member to beat.



You're kidding, right?

Demyx was cake.

People are gonna disagree with you and say Xaldin was the toughest, but even he didn't really give me that much trouble. (I admit, I leveled up alot in the land of dragons trying to make my drive forms better  )

I think Xigbar was one of the only bosses to give me trouble, and I didn't even lose to him. He just took longer, cause I wasn't really sure what was going on.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 21, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Demyx was cake.
> 
> ...


Most people will say that Demyx, Xaldin, and Xigbar were the hardest. Its a different order for everyone, but those three are the ones I hear people complaining the most about. Another reason that I like Demyx is because he uses a musical instrument as a weapon. Any who can fight with a musical instrument automatically pwns.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 22, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> I destoryed Demyx with Knocksmash. He was cake


Are your most people? No. And besides the entire game was cake.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 22, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

> Don't get uppity. And the game is hard as hell when you set it on proud mode


You found Proud mode hard?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 22, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Most people will say that Demyx, Xaldin, and Xigbar were the hardest. Its a different order for everyone, but those three are the ones I hear people complaining the most about. Another reason that I like Demyx is because he uses a musical instrument as a weapon. Any who can fight with a musical instrument automatically pwns.



I destoryed Demyx with Knocksmash. He was cake


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 22, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Are your most people? No. And besides the entire game was cake.



Don't get uppity. And the game is hard as hell when you set it on proud mode


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 22, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> You found Proud mode hard?



I tend to rush and and not be a lvl up freak to keep some challenge


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd have to give it to Gotei 13.
Just a hand full of the captains would probably be enough.
Except for a select few that used teleportation the organization members would have a hard time keep up if at all even the teleporters.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Sep 22, 2006)

G13 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> X infinity >>>>>>>>> Org13.


----------



## Akakiri (Oct 1, 2006)

> I don't see how having a catch phrase makes one gay? Demyx was cool because despite being "not very good at fighting" he was by far the most difficult Org. member to beat.



As much as I think Demyx was cool, he is kinda weak. The only hard thing was the water clones. But if he's fighting a shinigami, whats the worst that could happen after that tiime limit. Plus, after I figured out knocksmash, it was easy.

But yeah, Demyx was cool as hell.


----------

